# Anyone tried - Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Formula Dog Food



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

It's time to switch Skylie to adult food, and I was wondering if anyone has tried this formula. I was thinking of this formula instead of the regular adult formula, because she still scratches a lot and the slightest thing can give her diarrhea. 

The only thing I don't like about it is that there is no protein in the beginning of the ingredients. 

*Ingredients:*
Oatmeal, pearled harley, brewers dried yeast, brewers rice, salmon, water sufficient for processing, fish, rice, corn oil (preserved with TBHQ), fish meal, potassium chloride, carrot powder, carrageenan, locust bean gum, guar gum, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, potassium iodide, riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), sodium selenite, folic acid, biotin.


*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude protein (min.) 8%, crude fat (min.) 5%, crude fiber (max.) 1.5%, moisture (max.) 78%, linoleic acid (min.) 0.6%.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was alarmed at the 8% protein, that's really low by any standards, until I realized that is for the canned food. (If you copied that off the Petsmart website, it shows that as the analysis and ingredients for both the canned and dry, and thats wrong).

So I went looking for the ingredients and analysis, and it's looks like a decent food to me. This is the dry kibble:

Ingredients:
Salmon, brewers rice, canola meal, oat meal, beef tallow preserved with mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E), tuna meal, salmon meal, brewers dried yeast, natural flavors, salt, potassium chloride, vitamin supplements (E, A, B12, D3), choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), ferrous sulfate, riboflavin supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

Guaranteed analysis:
Crude protein (min.) 26%, crude fat (min.) 16%, crude fiber (max.) 4%, moisture (max.) 12%, linoleic acid (min.) 1.4%, calcium (Ca) (min.) 1%, phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.8%, zinc (Zn) (min.) 180 mg/kg, selenium (Se) (min.) 0.3 mg/kg, vitamin A (min.) 15,000 iu/kg, vitamin E (min.) 460 iu/kg, vitamin C** (min.) 70 mg/kg


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh I didn't know Petsmart's website is wrong. Thank you for clarifying that for me. I should have went to Proplan's website. I feel much better about the ingredients now. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What are the calories in this food, does anybody know? First ingredient Salmon ... Daisy would love that


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be leary of this food seeing that it contains menadione, a synthetic vitamin K that has been linked to several health issues. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione

Also, since salmon ( not salmon meal) is the first listed ingredient, it, in effect, is much further down the ingredient listing. About 70% of named meat is water which is reduced to make the kibble, meaning this is primarily a very grainy food. I would always look for a named (salmon, duck, chicken etc ) MEAL as the first and primary ingredient. This is the meat, water removed so it is a very dense source of protein. I think if you look around the site above, there are very good articles in what to look for in a food and how to decifer the ingredient listing and nutritional analysis.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I should know this stuff


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> What are the calories in this food, does anybody know? First ingredient Salmon ... Daisy would love that



Here is the calorie info. 
 
Unfortunately I don't know much about calorie intake for dogs. I just go by ingredients.. 


CALORIE CONTENT:
Metabolizable Energy (ME)
1700 kcal/kg
3740 kcal/lb
419 kkcal/cup


Digestable Energy
1815 kcal/lb
447 kcal/cup


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would be leary of this food seeing that it contains menadione, a synthetic vitamin K that has been linked to several health issues. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione
> 
> Also, since salmon ( not salmon meal) is the first listed ingredient, it, in effect, is much further down the ingredient listing. About 70% of named meat is water which is reduced to make the kibble, meaning this is primarily a very grainy food. I would always look for a named (salmon, duck, chicken etc ) MEAL as the first and primary ingredient. This is the meat, water removed so it is a very dense source of protein. I think if you look around the site above, there are very good articles in what to look for in a food and how to decifer the ingredient listing and nutritional analysis.


Uhoh looks like all the Pro Plan formulas have *menadione *in it.. :uhoh: I didn't know anything about it. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is why I keep Daisy on a reduced fat dog food. She can only have about 750 calories a day and I haven't the heart to give her less than 2 cups. She loves her food  She does really well on the Wellness CORE Reduced Fat, the calories are just right for her and the first two ingredients are deboned turkey and then turkey meal. It's also very high in protein which is a good thing 

I'm curious about this menadione. A lot of breeders use Pro Plan ... I wonder what their thoughts are on this.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a few dogs on this formula and they have done very well. Nice healthy coats, firm stool and low volume.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many manufacturers have removed menadione from their food in the last few years. Among them Natural Balance, Wellness, Petcurian, and Newmans. Also Fromms, if I remember right.

Just checked, and Fromm did eliminate it from all their foods also.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

SunGold said:


> I have a few dogs on this formula and they have done very well. Nice healthy coats, firm stool and low volume.


Did they have skin/stomach problems before and it cleared up?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

skylielover said:


> Did they have skin/stomach problems before and it cleared up?


Yes. I had one boy that had gotten a few hot spots - hasn't had one since the food switch.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

SunGold said:


> Yes. I had one boy that had gotten a few hot spots - hasn't had one since the food switch.


Thanks for the info..I'm going to try a bag . .


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Our foster Tasha is on this and seems to be doing well on it.


----------

